# Bottecchia Champione del mondo 1966



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hopefully you guys dont get annoyed with me but I am probably going to be asking A LOT of questions until I find a bike. =)

I would like opinions on this bike. Thanks
http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/747828951.html


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

You looking for a daily ride or a project?


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Daily ride mostly


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wouldn't go with that bottecchia, then...

It's a beautiful bike, but maybe a little to valuable for daily abuse... On the other hand, it's a 66, so it'll probably fit larger tires, and the campy record bits are just about bulletproof...

So, if you got it and fit some 28-32mm (the largest tires it'll fit) clinchers, took it to a shop and had it rebuilt (re lubed, re-greased, wheels trued and cables replaced), and as long as you don't mind it taking any abuse, it'd work pretty well...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

One other option would be to take off the record derailleurs, put them in a box and replace them with something less valuable for daily riding... just about anything will work with non-indexing shifters...


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

It comes with a set of clinchers already and my opionin on the derailers is why have them if you dont use them. I can do the rebuilding myself, I'm just new to road bikes, not to mention old ones. I have been looking for a solid bike at a low price (~$200) that will get probably 30 miles a day. All I have been able to find so far is junk so I would be willing to pay more for something that is worth it. What would you pay for this bike?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, considering the seller is asking $500...

Honestly, I have no idea what I'd pay for this bike- not a huge fan of bottecchias... you might check this out to get a rough idea... http://www.sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html#bottechia

_Bottechia

Pretty much the same quality level and pricing issues as Atala. One exception is some pretty interesting early-to-mid 80's Super Record bikes that were based on

European team bikes. These are pretty neat. Figure such an S.R. equipped model at about $800. There are many relatively early Bottechia bikes in the U.S. One model in particular has Universal brakes, Nervar crank, and Record derailers Such a bike is worth perhap $375. _

take into account that Sheldon is dead and that list hasn't been updated in a while...

I know what you mean about using parts- why not use them? the only real reason I could see is that the rear derailleur might be worth more to a collector than it is to you. But yeah, parts are meant o be used, not locked in a glass case.


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will probably talk to him and see what says regardig price. I read the Sheldon brown stuff earlier and the bike does seem over priced. I have noticed people wanting way to much for old bikes around here. I think they are really becoming "trendy" with the college kids around here. Many of who are willing to pay way more then they are worth just to turn it into a fixed gear to look cool.


----------

